
Tiresias – Proof Arm and x86 Are Turing-Complete Without Data Fetches - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/tiresias
======
peter_d_sherman
Based on this blog post:

[http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2014/02/x86-is-
tu...](http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2014/02/x86-is-turing-
complete-with-no-registers.html)

